# free water quality tests @ home depot



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I was at a local home depot in Markham today and as you walked in the store they had a big rack of water sample bottles. Fill them up and mail them in to get your water tested. I'm curious how detailed the test is and also hoping it give a breakdown of all the trace minerals in my tap water


----------

